# Lomachenko vs Linares RBR



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

How long til the Ali fight? Seems like an early card for once


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder. Had no idea Ali/Munguia was even today.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

any streams for this? someone pm me if you got one


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

war linares


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't find one for Ali/Munguia, but Lomachenko/Linares has litters. So anyone give me a river for Ali/Munguia.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

By the way, anyone have ESPN+? Do they give you all of ESPN or only boxing matches? I'd buy it today if they give you all of ESPN because my dad likes watching highlights.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

How long till Loma? 1 more fight?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

the loma stroking on espn is just :vom


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

who's first?


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Alright, this is the last fight before Loma.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

They showed a Linares interview on ESPN Deportes, he said he feels Loma is less dangerous than Mikey :yep

@Dealt_with


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

wait

adames has *35* siblings!?!?!?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I put on $25 on Lomachenko at +250 to win by stoppage. Linares is class fighter but I love those odds. 

Anyone got a good feeling on the Ali-Munguia fight? Munguia a slight dog and I'm tempted to put some action on it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Let's do it


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Adames is a huge guy.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Not impressed with Adames at all. This is the best prospect? Hes gonna get sparked in one of these exchanges one day soon.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Smirk said:


> I put on $25 on Lomachenko at +250 to win by stoppage. Linares is class fighter but I love those odds.
> 
> Anyone got a good feeling on the Ali-Munguia fight? Munguia a slight dog and I'm tempted to put some action on it.


Thought about putting some on Munguia at +120 myself but stayed away. Also thought the Odds on Linares were way off at +880. I mean Loma should whoop him but thats more of a +550, 600 fight.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> By the way, anyone have ESPN+? Do they give you all of ESPN or only boxing matches? I'd buy it today if they give you all of ESPN because my dad likes watching highlights.


Live ESPN isn't a part of it. You still need to sign in through your cable provider. But as far as espn+ goes the first week is free. And it's all sports not just boxing


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

is the fight in 30 mins?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Not impressed with Adames at all. This is the best prospect? Hes gonna get sparked in one of these exchanges one day soon.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Adames is raw as fuck


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Thought about putting some on Munguia at +120 myself but stayed away. Also thought the Odds on Linares were way off at +880. I mean Loma should whoop him but thats more of a +550, 600 fight.


Those are great numbers on Jorge. Tempted to hedge with a ten spot on it...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> They showed a Linares interview on ESPN Deportes, he said he feels Loma is less dangerous than Mikey :yep
> 
> @Dealt_with


That's because Loma isn't a PURE STRIKER like Mikey


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

@ChicoTheBoy

Fuck it. +1500 on Linares winning a decision. Put 10 on it. If this comes through I owe you a beer


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Barrera's chin is very impressive.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

espn commentary is shit


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Smirk said:


> @ChicoTheBoy
> 
> Fuck it. +1500 on Linares winning a decision. Put 10 on it. If this comes through I owe you a beer


Haha I will put a little bit on him at +880 for victory by any means, not because I think he will win but in gambling you gotta bet a little if the line is wrong and I think the line is too big. Good luck!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I just don't see what these guys see in Adames.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Adames has some major physical attributes, but he still has plenty of work to do. Barrera should not have lasted this long.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

First time seeing Adames fight. The dude is enormous.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Im gonna laugh my ass off if Adames gets sparked. You can tell hes got a horrible chin that just hasn't been cracked yet. This commentary is brutal.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> First time seeing Adames fight. The dude is enormous.


HE'S FAT


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

barreras taken adames best punches and hes still there. he can wear adames down if he focuses the body

probably too late


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> HE'S FAT


Don't bring him any food then because HE'S FAT!

By the way, this guy looks like a damn MW. How the fuck is he making weight!?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Timmy must have ties to Adames with the way he is bigging this guy up. Adames is not that good.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley wants Barrera to outbox Adames when there is clearly no chance of him winning that way. I know he was an elite fighter but fuck how can you say such dumb shit. Adames is gassed ignore what the commentators are saying.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

How could anyone mention this guy with Crawford? Bud would eat him alive and brutally stop him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

nuclear said:


> espn commentary is shit


Said it before, I'll say it again, no need for a 3-man booth. They should be the exception, not the rule...


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Adames laid an egg tonight, even though he'll win the decision. God awful commentary. Talking about "Barrera is fighting not to get knocked out". Are they even watching the goddamn fight or just reading a pre-scripted cue card of how the fight is supposed to go?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Adames is one crude banger. Guy is so enormous that you'd expect him to be packing power... or at the very least strong.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> Adames laid an egg tonight, even though he'll win the decision. God awful commentary. Talking about "Barrera is fighting not to get knocked out". Are they even watching the goddamn fight or just reading a pre-scripted cue card of how the fight is supposed to go?


Really makes you wonder if they are forced to build the fighter up. They were gagging on this guy from the second the fight started. The guy was not very fast, I guess average power as he never even wobbled him. Subpar defense. Just big and soon to get exposed.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Timmy said this Adames had a pretty good IQ. :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, Adames is one crude banger. Guy is so enormous that you'd expect him to be packing power... or at the very least strong.


Yah. He looked at least 20lbs. heavier than Barrera, and so much more muscle. He couldn't really bully Barrera even with the obvious size advantage.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Reporting live from MSG.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Lomachenko will simply be too much for Linares. I think this fight will be very entertaining, but somewhat one-sided. I am predicting a Lomachenko victory by late stoppage. I wouldn't be surprised if the very talented, extra tough World Lightweight Champion made it the distance with Lomachenko, but I'm going with my instinct on this one. Lomachenko KO 10. I am super excited about this fight! I can't wait to hear the sound of the opening bell. This is a great fight for boxing.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Can somebody pm me a decent link pls?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

If these ESPN guys ride Loma as hard as Adames, my boy @Dealt_with is gonna get jealous.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Reporting live from MSG.


Nice


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I thought Adames did alright. Classic case of a talented guy who doesn’t know how to put it all together.


----------



## Presuming Ed (Oct 17, 2017)

When the fuck is this starting? Staying up for it all night and am fucking done in at this point.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

good fight about to start next 5 mins or so


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

A win by Loma, and he solidifies his no. 1 P4P ranking, A win by Linares will wreck the P4P top ten list.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Presuming Ed said:


> When the fuck is this starting? Staying up for it all night and am fucking done in at this point.


Starting now mate. I'm just about dead too.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

honestly want linares to ktfo loma just to shut up joe tessatore


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> If these ESPN guys ride Loma as hard as Adames, my boy @Dealt_with is gonna get jealous.


serious cock riding going on there. x rated.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Here we go

Superstars of boxing


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What happened to Ali?


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Hagler said:


> Can somebody pm me a decent link pls?


boxnation.com


----------



## Presuming Ed (Oct 17, 2017)

Linares dressed up like he's off for a night out with Vito Spataforre


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

predicting a close decision. if loma dominates hes not only good hes holy shit good


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Fight caught to me quick. they're already in the ring...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

see you twats after the fight


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> What happened to Ali?


Thats HBO


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I got butterflies.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ref Ricky Gonzalez? Never heard of him.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> boxnation.com


Funny guy..


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

they are a similar size. Loma's maybe found his weight limit, at least for a while?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good round not much to choose...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Even round, Ill give it to Linares so I can be pissed off when he losses a close decision later since I bet on him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Loma took one pretty hard right hand near the end of round 1, and it didn't seem to phase him.

Bodes well for the lad ......


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

https://discordapp.com/invite/cVnrbdF join if you wanna talk about the fight


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Linares has fought in the Korakuen Hall multiple times so he knows how to deliver a five-star match


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Linares


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

nice bodyshot from Linares


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

It does feel like the right hand is there for Linares - although its only a matter of time until his face gets sliced open.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Linares really fights like the big guy


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

artful said:


> https://discordapp.com/invite/cVnrbdF join if you wanna talk about the fight


Join in boys.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Loma landed 1 good shot in this round and the guys on the mic gob all over him.

1-1


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Two rounds in and its obvious the cards are gonna be a shit show. Could easily be 2-0, 0-2 or 1-1.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

artful said:


> https://discordapp.com/invite/cVnrbdF join if you wanna talk about the fight


Join in boys.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Two rounds in and its obvious the cards are gonna be a shit show. Could easily be 2-0, 0-2 or 1-1.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

im changing my pick to loma by referee or corner stoppage.

linares will get bloody


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2-0 Loma

Linares touched him up a bit in the 2nd actually


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Loma landed 1 good shot in the round and the guys gob all over him.

1-1


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Two rounds in and its obvious the cards are gonna be a shit show. Could easily be 2-0, 0-2 or 1-1.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

1 round Loma, second even.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

im changing my pick to loma by referee or corner stoppage.

linares will get bloody


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Linares is getting hit up top with that uppercut.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Linares breathing hard all ready, looking a bit ragged.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

3-0 Loma.

Linares can't cope with the angles atm. Going to have to hope Loma slows down and he can make his size tell later.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Close fight so far. Good exchanges, but Loma moving his hands a little more.

2-1 Lomachenko...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-0 Loma, Linares is getting some shots in but he gets outworked.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko
10-9 Linares

Commentators riding lomachemko while he's getting hit flush


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Linares getting peppered to death


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Loma did a little dance after that right hand.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Linares
> 9-10 Lomachenko
> 10-9 Linares
> 
> Commentators riding lomachemko while he's getting hit flush


Eh?

4-0 Loma. Linares frustration is all over his face.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Linares needs to try something else. Lead with his right, or with a hook, or go for broke and drive inside.

If things continue like this, he has no chance, even though every round has been fairly close.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

3-1 Sweet-Tech.

Too fast, Too Busy, Too Good.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

39-37 Loma.

Vasilene looking very comfortable in the ring.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

I reckon if Linares can lead with his head a bit, get a couple of head buts in, it might buy him some time.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I like the referee letting champions go to the body instead of panicking like a lot of refs do. 

Lomachenko landing clean shots. Taking over...

3-1 Loma


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-1 Loma


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko
10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko 

Whoever gets off first wins


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Loma doing great work inside, as I'd hoped. Sweet.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Linares is getting pieced, and frustrated.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

4-1 Oompa Loma


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

This announcer is going wild for Lomachenko. Calm down my guy...

4-1 Loma


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

49-46 Loma.

I am normally a Loma hater, but I have to acknowledge his greatness.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

fuck. not looking good for Linares right now. if he can weather the storm...

Loma doesn't look like slowing down though.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-1 Loma


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This fucking ref ....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko
10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko
9-10 Lomachenko


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

That one didn't look low..


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Not sure what you guys are talking about, Linares has been competitive


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Not sure what you guys are talking about, Linares has been competitive


Straight dick riding of Lomachemko. Linares has been getting pieced up the last 2 rounds though


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Linares has to be first. Loma doesn't throw when you throw. He has to take advantage. 

Also don't like Loma coaching the ref on low blows here...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHA so clean.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

WHOA!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Loma has a glass jaw


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh shit!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OMFG!


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Linares taking a lot of punches to the head. it's going to take its toll.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Down goes Loma!!!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

He wasn't hurt but thats 10-8 and could cause havoc on the scorecards. Oscars face lmaooo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Linares sat his ass down!!!!


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

boom!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gentlemen, we now have a fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

What did I tell ya


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Those Nakamura-esque low blows served Linares well


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

How badass was that!? Linares was like sit your ass down!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

More of a slip, Loma was squared up on the logo.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

If that was a Mikey right hand..,


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Walked into that straight right. Pow!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Case in point. Right hand right down the middle. Linares' first winning round since the 1st...

4-2 Loma

Round 6 10-8 Linares


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

OH SHIT


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> If that was a Mikey right hand..,


Yes Sir...


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> More of a slip, Loma was squared up on the logo.


Slip or not, he just made a round up.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Oscar is out of his seat applauding Linares!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko
10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko
9-10 Lomachenko
10-8 Linares (KD)

Big counter right


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

57-56 Loma


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Loma gone into a shell a bit...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Loma begging for a point to be taken away. Lame.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

One more nut-shot and Linares is gonna win dirty


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Now Loma is looking for a low blow point deduction. He is concerned.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Between making up a round and getting some much needed confidence back, Linares has made this a fight again.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

intersting. if Loma is asking for the point then he's feeling under pressure.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

mikey would send loma back to ukraine in a body bag


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Linares.

56-56 Even


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Linares threw all the punches that round. Loma played it safe a round after the knockdown.

4-3 Loma


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Not sure what you guys are talking about, Linares has been competitive


I gave him the 7th, for sure, and of course 10-8 for the sixth.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Linares making Lomachenko look human. Great fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

66-66


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Rattler said:


> Between making up a round and getting some much needed confidence back, Linares has made this a fight again.


trouble is he's getting caught too much. He's not slipping much.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

homebrand said:


> intersting. if Loma is asking for the point then he's feeling under pressure.


Good point.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko
10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko
9-10 Lomachenko
10-8 Linares (KD)
10-9 Linares


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Now there's a cut on Linares' left eye.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Loma's gonna' win this fight on sheer output.

Linares HAS to start throwing more.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Keep throwing Jorge. Don't stop...


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Loma's vampired up, now.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Linares is just not active enough.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Garcia isn't as fast as Linares, not even close.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Loma round.

76-75 Loma.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Linares getting shy after the cut.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Excellent round. Loma got the better of it. If Linares punches, Loma just stands there.

5-3 Loma


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

76-75 Loma


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Rattler said:


> Linares is just not active enough.


it;s going to have to be a stoppage or nothing. he ain;t going to win on points.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Was that cut by a punch or butt?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko
10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko
9-10 Lomachenko
10-8 Linares (KD)
10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Regardless of all the above, this has been a damned good fight so far!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Was that cut by a punch or butt?


Right hook it looked


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Linares landed more than Loma.


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Good round for Linares here.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Linares seems to be moving Loma with his punches now. Win or lose, Loma should probably go back down to 130.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Good fight


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Easy Linares round. Great round for him.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

It feels like Linares is up....and hes the champ. Gonna be real interesting down the stretch.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Linares round.

85-85 even.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Linares has won 3 or 4 for me


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Linares whipped him around the ring this round and the announcers is quoting inane stats. smh.

5-4 Loma


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

clear, best round for Linares there. but i still feel he's going to have to win every round from now on or get the stoppage


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

85-85 Linares took that one


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a very good, tactical fight. Linares should be more active, though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko
10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko
9-10 Lomachenko
10-8 Linares (KD)
10-9 Linares
9-10 Lomachenko
10-9 Linares

Linares hurt him again with that combo


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

That's it.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck!!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Linares hurt and down and out!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow.

That was basically another "No Mas."


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko is even better than I thought he was.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Took too much clean shots.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes motherfucker! Never doubt Loma!


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

eh? what the fuck?!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

???


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

nomas again.. he could have got up.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight, but what happened to Linares there?


----------



## Rattler (May 16, 2013)

Excellent fight from both men. Congrats to 3X champ, Loma, with the body shot.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

3 Division World Champ

No Mas streak unbeaten!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

What the fuuuuckmm


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Big props to Loma. I'm finally a fan.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Linares gave up. I feel so sad for him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, he hit the liver. So fast I didn't see it in real time.

I thought at first that Linares quit, but those are brutally painful.


Damn .....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn props to Lomachemko. Ko by liver shot


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh damn, I didn't even see that body punch. Damn, that was fast.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

BRUTAL KO


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't want to judge - but its the biggest fight of your life and its an even fight....he got up...you gotta suck it up. You can recover from that.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

That is no no mas, fuck off you dumb cunts.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sick body shot.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Fucking hell that was a beautiful fight. Loma is the man. We are not worthy.


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

Fast as fuck bodyshot. Didn’t even notice it until the replay.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Big props to Loma. I'm finally a fan.


I question your taste in boxing if it took you that long tbh


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Solid body shot!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Now pussy ass Garcia will never step in with Loma. Linares would beat Garcia for sure.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

bodyshot. hmm. he was up at 8, but didn't fancy it.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Broke his Liver..lol


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

P4P King FOR LIFE.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

mmm mmm mmm...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Just capped the replay. upload coming


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> Now pussy ass Garcia will never step in with Loma. Linares would beat Garcia for sure.


that was a great ko but mikey sends loma back to ukraine in a body bag


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Linares being Linares. Good fighter but his weak mentality has always been his downfall smh.

Great fight though.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Now pussy ass Garcia will never step in with Loma. Linares would beat Garcia for sure.


If Garcia lands the same type of right hand linares laned on lomo he is not gettin up.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Great fight, but what happened to Linares there?


He was getting his ass kicked and he got caught with a devastating liver shot. That should finally shut up everyone who says that Loma isn't a puncher. First time at 135 and doing that to the much bigger man.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, that was hard work for Loma. Thought he'd have an easier time than that.

Good fight. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

damn. you just think if he's up, then try and see out the round?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


> mikey sends loma back to ukraine in a body bag


Lol, if he had landed that Linares right hand, Loma woulda landed on top of of Oskee


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Loma by KO, TKO, DQ becoming the best bet in boxing


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

homebrand said:


> bodyshot. hmm. he was up at 8, but didn't fancy it.


I've been hit in the liver.

That pain washes over you in waves. It's unbelievable.

No shame in Linares not being able to stand.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Linares was up but the ref decided to stop it IMO- Great fight and horrific finishing combo by Loma. :sun


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> *He was getting his ass kicked *and he got caught with a devastating liver shot. That should finally shut up everyone who says that Loma isn't a puncher. First time at 135 and doing that to the much bigger man.


He really wasn't though, it was a good competitive fight before the bodyshot. No need for the hyperbole.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

What a fight, fight of the year so far. Loma is at his highest weight for me, can't see him going higher, but what a fighter.

Faced adversity, against a much bigger man, who is extremely skilled, and pulled it off when it looked like he could be in a bit of trouble.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Good fight. But I hope people now realize Loma wouldnt be a match for Mikey. Mikey actually uses his piston jab and that straight right hand that follows is the best in the game.

I really want to see it but I doubt Bob makes it. Especially, after this fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

heavyweightcp said:


> If Garcia lands the same type of right hand linares laned on lomo he is not gettin up.


Who has Garcia knocked out? He still hasn't fought anyone, Linares would've beaten Garcia if Garcia didn't pussy out of that fight. I'm sure Linares punches harder than Garcia. And Lomachenko wasn't hurt in the slightest, the way he absorbed that conclusively proved the granite of his chin.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I've been hit in the liver.
> 
> That pain washes over you in waves. It's unbelievable.
> 
> No shame in Linares not being able to stand.


he was standing though...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Good fight. But I hope people now realize Loma wouldnt be a match for Mikey. Mikey actually uses his piston jab and that straight right hand that follows is the best in the game.
> 
> I really want to see it but I doubt Bob makes it. Especially, after this fight.


I really hope Garcia thinks the same. I had no doubt that Linares was the tougher fight for Lomachenko. We will see what happens to Garcia if he grows the balls.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Loma has heart.....in other words he's the whole package and there's no disputing it:thumbsup


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Michael said:


> He really wasn't though, it was a good competitive fight before the bodyshot. No need for the hyperbole.


Agreed.

The commentators kind of ruined it with their dick riding, though not the worst they've ever done.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Good fight. But I hope people now realize Loma wouldnt be a match for Mikey. Mikey actually uses his piston jab and that straight right hand that follows is the best in the game.
> 
> I really want to see it but I doubt Bob makes it. Especially, after this fight.


Agreed.

Mikey hits a lot harder than Linares does.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

you had a good night ESPN don't ruin it...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> He really wasn't though, it was a good competitive fight before the bodyshot. No need for the hyperbole.


I told everyone it would be competitive. It was less competitive than I anticipated. I understand that people are getting excited about the knockdown but Linares was seriously outclassed.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Mikey hits a lot harder than Linares does.


Hahah based on what? He still hasn't fought anyone.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

homebrand said:


> he was standing though...


He was trying to stand, and in horrible pain.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Hahah based on what? He still hasn't fought anyone.


This is sad, even for you Dealt


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I told everyone it would be competitive. It was less competitive than I anticipated. I understand that people are getting excited about the knockdown but Linares was seriously outclassed.


Could easily make a case for Linares winning three to four rounds, plus he knocked Loma down. In what world is that not competitive?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995482133799096321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995486233819312128


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is his best win by far, doesn't make him #1 in my opinion, but he showed patience, resourcefulness and finishing ability. Hats off...


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He was trying to stand, and in horrible pain.


i don't doubt that. ..but biggest fight of his life, he beat the count, not trying to be a cunt, just the facts.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This is sad, even for you Dealt


No seriously, Salido? Broner? Mikey is easily the most overrated fighter in the sport. Fight Loma Mikey....


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Honestly, I think tonight would have encouraged Mikey rather than deterred him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I question your taste in boxing if it took you that long tbh


I always though he was good, but @Dealt_with was talking so much shit even before he went pro, so I was a hater even before he had his first fight. I just didn't want to believe the hype.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> No seriously, *Salido*? Broner? Mikey is easily the most overrated fighter in the sport. Fight Loma Mikey....


atsch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> No seriously, Salido? Broner? Mikey is easily the most overrated fighter in the sport. Fight Loma Mikey....


Salido beat Lomachenko though :lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

lol linares is full of shit he hunched himself over at 10 seconds looking not ready to fight!! what was ref to do???


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

homebrand said:


> i don't doubt that. ..but biggest fight of his life, he beat the count, not trying to be a cunt, just the facts.


You don't know the facts, you obviously don't know what it's liked to be punched by a good shot to the liver. So don't talk about things you don't know about.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Salido beat Lomachenko though :lol:


:lol: No he didn't.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mikey pops Lomachecnko coming in and he doesn't get up... linares showed no real boxing ability with movement defense or anything substantial.. basically stood in front of loma all night and was hoping to land something big.. unlike linares mikey gsrcia will utilize his reach and height advantage and counter punch loma to an easy win.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Clam down Dealt With, my dude.

Your boy had a tough one tonight but he came through. But I think we've seen his limit in terms of weight. Maybe stay away from Mikey.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You don't know the facts, you obviously don't know what it's liked to be punched by a good shot to the liver. So don't talk about things you don't know about.


yes, i do know the facts, you fucking spastic. he was up at 8/9, but didn't want anymore. no judgement there, just the facts.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Taking a good shot in the liver is like having the life pulled out of you for a minute. Even if Linares continued, he would have had a hard time defending himself.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cant believe Linares quit, but yeah Loma is human Mikey definitely stops him he is way too big of a puncher and has much better timing than Linares


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: No he didn't.


Wasn't even competitive


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Maybe stay away from Mikey.


Precisely what Arum will do.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> Could easily make a case for Linares winning three to four rounds, plus he knocked Loma down. In what world is that not competitive?


Rewatch the fight and pay close attention. People thought it wouldn't be competitive so relative to expectations it distorted peoples judgement of the fight.


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Doc said:


> Mikey pops Lomachecnko coming in and he doesn't get up... linares showed no real boxing ability with movement defense or anything substantial.. basically stood in front of loma all night and was hoping to land something big.. unlike linares mikey gsrcia will utilize his reach and height advantage and counter punch loma to an easy win.


Mikey has no height advantage over Loma. Linares was moving well countering lomas movement and firing combinations that bothered Loma. And He is fast as hell. 
Mikey is not that fast, doesn't fire combinations, and he is not that good on his feet. And linares is bigger than mikey.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

:lol: Dealt_with is hilarious, never changes man


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

regardless of mikey starching loma


reaching 3 weight champion in 12 fights is damn impressive. well done


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Honestly, I think tonight would have encouraged Mikey rather than deterred him.


Let's hope so. If Garcia ducked Linares, why would Garcia look to fight the guy who knocked out Linares?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

espn calling for a rematch

teddy atlas says mikey


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

ponysmallhorse said:


> Mikey has no height advantage over Loma. Linares was moving well countering lomas movement and firing combinations that bothered Loma. And He is fast as hell.
> Mikey is not that fast, doesn't fire combinations, and he is not that good on his feet. And linares is bigger than mikey.


As I told people, this would be Lomachenko's toughest fight. I have no doubt that Garcia will be an easy fight.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

ehh ray beltran is wbo champ

espn loves ray so i bet they give him a shot vs loma


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> espn calling for a rematch
> 
> teddy atlas says mikey


We all want to see Mikey. Idiots want to see it because they think Mikey is something he is not. Others want to laugh at the idiots when Mikey gets dominated. Come on Mikey, you have to fight someone sometime...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

HBO card start? Its gonna be an alright one


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> HBO card start? Its gonna be an alright one


Oh the Ali fight is on a different card :lol:


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> We all want to see Mikey. Idiots want to see it because they think Mikey is something he is not. Others want to laugh at the idiots when Mikey gets dominated. Come on Mikey, you have to fight someone sometime...


they also brought up albert salimov or whatever :lol:

mikey starches your boy though


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

I never anticipated Loma moving up too high in weight. He just doesn't have the frame. I thought he could do 140, though. Not so sure now. He looked really small at 135. Fuck it. Bring on Mikey.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> I never anticipated Loma moving up too high in weight. He just doesn't have the frame. I thought he could do 140, though. Not so sure now. He looked really small at 135. Fuck it. Bring on Mikey.


He went pro at a pretty advanced age when he was finished maturing. Usually when guys move up in many weight classes, they were very young when they won their first belt. If Loma went pro right after Bejing 08, you never know he might have won a title belt at 122, seeing as he was within the featherweight class in the amateurs at that time.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> they also brought up albert salimov or whatever :lol:
> 
> mikey starches your boy though


I really doubt that Mikey has the cojones. I hope Garcia really is as deluded as he seems to be about his ability and steps in with Lomachenko.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> He went pro at a pretty advanced age when he was finished maturing. Usually when guys move up in many weight classes, they were very young when they won their first belt. If Loma went pro right after Bejing 08, you never know he might have won a title belt at 122, seeing as he withing the featherweight classes in the amateurs at that time.


To watch a tiny guy pressure and do that to Linares, it was incredible.


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Let's hope so. If Garcia ducked Linares, why would Garcia look to fight the guy who knocked out Linares?


Listen to yourself, jesus. Garcia fought the guy that knocked out Demarco in the first round who happened to give Linares a beating. Anyone can nit pick people's resume and put them down the way you are doing. Garcia has some decent scalps on his resume.

You said he is the best ever, Linares vs Floyd or Duran at 135 would be an even bigger beat down. Yet or course Loma will beat them both with ease, Floyd has slight less reach, uses it way better, faster, hits harder, great counter puncher, way more accurate and fights moving backwards/forwards on a completely different level to Linares and knows how to use his reach advantage. Of course, it's an easy fight for Loma in your mind.

Duran comes in with great upper body movement, great combinations, throws wrecking balls, relentless, great chin and stamina. Loma will need to avoid Duran's punch all night, because it would only require one clean bomb to put him out.

I hope now you realize the challenges both these guys pose on Loma, it would be no cake walk. Let people enjoy his fights, instead of pushing your tunnel visioned opinion down our throats.


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

PistolPat said:


> Listen to yourself, jesus. Garcia fought the guy that knocked out Demarco in the first round who happened to give Linares a beating. Anyone can nit pick people's resume and put them down the way you are doing. Garcia has some decent scalps on his resume.
> 
> You said he is the best ever, Linares vs Floyd or Duran at 135 would be an even bigger beat down. Yet or course Loma will beat them both with ease, Floyd has slight less reach, uses it way better, faster, hits harder, great counter puncher and fights moving backwards/forwards on a completely different level to Linares and knows how to use his reach advantage. Of course, it's an easy fight for Loma in your mind.
> 
> ...


Couple points here. Demarco didn't give linares a beating. He cut him and Linares gassed because he lost two pints of blood. Yes mikey can punch but he is much slower boxer. Linares gave Loma problems because he was blazing fast.
Also why do you think Duran can K.O. Him with one punch? Where did you get that? Today loma proved that he got a good chin.


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

ponysmallhorse said:


> Couple points here. Demarco didn't give linares a beating. He cut him and Linares gassed because he lost two pints of blood. Yes mikey can punch but he is much slower boxer. Linares gave Loma problems because he was blazing fast.


Yeah but he was on the ropes taking punches non stop, and the way Linares face was at the end. I'm just going off memory before the stoppage. Not gonna bother rewatching it. I'm not saying Garcia is going to win, I'm saying he has a decent resume. My point on Garcia was purely in the way people nit pick resumes to bring down the legitimacy of some fighters wins.

I was using the x beats y, who beat z formula which so many posters use to bring down fighters resume's.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> To watch a tiny guy pressure and do that to Linares, it was incredible.


I do agree with you on that.

His career just got that bit more interesting to. No one is ever going to be able to match Loma's skills, but at a weight disadvantage, his top level opponents have at least a slim chance against him, particularly if they can punch.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PistolPat said:


> Listen to yourself, jesus. Garcia fought the guy that knocked out Demarco in the first round who happened to give Linares a beating. Anyone can nit pick people's resume and put them down the way you are doing. Garcia has some decent scalps on his resume.
> 
> You said he is the best ever, Linares vs Floyd or Duran at 135 would be an even bigger beat down. Yet or course Loma will beat them both with ease, Floyd has slight less reach, uses it way better, faster, hits harder, great counter puncher, way more accurate and fights moving backwards/forwards on a completely different level to Linares and knows how to use his reach advantage. Of course, it's an easy fight for Loma in your mind.
> 
> ...


I'm honest, you just don't agree because you're not as perceptive, intelligent and as honest as me.
Loma dominates Floyd, Loma has a tough fight against Duran.
Garcia has absolutely zero on his resume. You can't say A beat B who did this to C so A beats C. That's not how it works, Linares was in career best form, full of self belief and by far the bigger guy. Garcia is a turd who would get toyed with, he hasn't fought anybody.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Linares was pivoting beautifully, somewhat neutralizing the Lomachenko turning maneuvers. That kept him alive in there for awhile. Linares 4-punch combo in round 9 rocked Loma like I have never seen before.

I tend to agree that Mikey doesn't have the things that really trouble Loma. Speed, for one. Can Mikey pivot like Linares? I doubt it.

Lomachenko would still have trouble I think against an _elite_ super-aggressive Mexican body-puncher, a Salido++. Lomachenko does not defend against the body as well as he does the head. But I don't see any such elite fighters in the current landscape.

Crawford I think is a bridge too far.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> I do agree with you on that.
> 
> His career just got that bit more interesting to. No one is ever going to be able to match Loma's skills, but at a weight disadvantage, his top level opponents have at least a slim chance against him, particularly if they can punch.


That's what I said before the fight, this is where Lomachenko's career gets interesting. He isn't a 135 pound fighter, I compared it to Roy at 175. I didn't expect Lomachenko to knock Linares out though.


----------



## PistolPat (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'm honest, you just don't agree because you're not as perceptive, intelligent and as honest as me.
> Loma dominates Floyd, Loma has a tough fight against Duran.
> Garcia has absolutely zero on his resume. You can't say A beat B who did this to C so A beats C. That's not how it works, Linares was in career best form, full of self belief and by far the bigger guy. Garcia is a turd who would get toyed with, he hasn't fought anybody.


I was using it to prove a point in how stupid it is the way you down play Garcia's resume, context.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> Linares was pivoting beautifully, somewhat neutralizing the Lomachenko turning maneuvers. That kept him alive in there for awhile. Linares 4-punch combo in round 9 rocked Loma like I have never seen before.
> 
> I tend to agree that Mikey doesn't have the things that really trouble Loma. Speed, for one. Can Mikey pivot like Linares? I doubt it.
> 
> ...


A well thought out post, unusual around here.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ponysmallhorse said:


> Couple points here. Demarco didn't give linares a beating. He cut him and Linares gassed because he lost two pints of blood. Yes mikey can punch but he is much slower boxer. Linares gave Loma problems because he was blazing fast.
> Also why do you think Duran can K.O. Him with one punch? Where did you get that? Today loma proved that he got a good chin.


Mikey is slower than Linares, but isn't very slow himself. And again, Mikey has great timing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PistolPat said:


> I was using it to prove a point in how stupid it is the way you down play Garcia's resume, context.


In any context Garcia's resume is complete trash. It's not a matter of saying Floyd's win over Marquez wasn't that special if you look at all the compounding variables. Garcia doesn't have even one standout victory against anyone.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Mikey is slower than Linares, but isn't very slow himself. And again, Mikey has great timing.


Against Broner Garcia looked like he was moving in sludge. It's easy to have timing against the opposition he has fought, it's a different story when you have Lomachenko's movement and unpredictability in front of you. I really hope Mikey challenges himself for once.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Against Broner Garcia looked like he was moving in sludge. It's easy to have timing against the opposition he has fought, it's a different story when you have Lomachenko's movement and unpredictability in front of you. I really hope Mikey challenges himself for once.


140lbs is too high for Mikey.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

I think Mikey will be competitive. I'm not completely sold he would do a better job then Linares though. Garcia has been fairly inactive the last few years, his reflexes are perhaps not as good as they could have been had he not have been so inactive, his last fight in particular he didn't look too special. 

We'll see.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

ponysmallhorse said:


> Couple points here. Demarco didn't give linares a beating. He cut him and Linares gassed because he lost two pints of blood. Yes mikey can punch but he is much slower boxer. Linares gave Loma problems because he was blazing fast.
> Also why do you think Duran can K.O. Him with one punch? Where did you get that? Today loma proved that he got a good chin.


Mikey is faster than Linares. What the hell are you on about?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mikey is too robotic and orthodox. Yes great fundamental and his counters have excellent timing but Lomachenko will be prepared for that. I think a fluid lateral fighter with a brain like Lomachenko will do well stylistically vs Mikey. Think outside the box. 

Mikey might want to try fight in the clinch, rough up a smaller man.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

homebrand said:


> I think Mikey will be competitive. I'm not completely sold he would do a better job then Linares though. Garcia has been fairly inactive the last few years, his reflexes are perhaps not as good as they could have been had he not have been so inactive, his last fight in particular he didn't look too special.
> 
> We'll see.


140 isn't Garcia's weight, everything he is achieving there is really just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Mikey might want to try fight in the clinch, rough up a smaller man


I don't think you've ever seen Mikey fight, my dude.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Mikey is faster than Linares. What the hell are you on about?


:lol::lol: Even Mikey's mother wouldn't say that.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> 140 isn't Garcia's weight, everything he is achieving there is really just the icing on the cake.


Yet he walks around at 175? You see how his knockdowns at 130 look like small guys walking onto a big guys punches, not getting hurt but being pushed down? Garcia isn't a puncher, he is a weight drainer.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Mikey is too robotic and orthodox. Yes his counters have excellent timing but Lomachenko will be prepared for that. I think a fluid fighter with a brain like Lomachenko will do well stylistically vs Mikey.
> 
> Mikey might want to try fight in the clinch, rough up a smaller man.


Mikey completely neutralized Salido in the clinch when Orlando tried to work inside.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

If you're a fan of Loma, I would be concerned about his defense. The announcers slobbed all over his "using angles", but he was getting hit. I saw an offensive fight tonight, not a defensive wizard. he better sure it up if he's stepping up the level. prolly don't matter because either Ray Beltran or Pacquiao are next. Safer opponents than alternatives...


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Mikey is faster than Linares. What the hell are you on about?


WAAAT? Linares is much faster especially on his feet.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> If you're a fan of Loma, I would be concerned about his defense. The announcers slobbed all over his "using angles", but he was getting hit. I saw an offensive fight tonight, not a defensive wizard. he better sure it up if he's stepping up the level. prolly don't matter because either Ray Beltran or Pacquiao are next. Safer opponents than alternatives...


I expected him to get hit. No matter who you are if you're against a guy with Linares speed and combinations and you're aggressive you are going to get hit. That was a defensive master class from Lomachenko. Easily his best overall performance in the pro game.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I expected him to get hit. No matter who you are if you're against a guy with Linares speed and combinations and you're aggressive you are going to get hit. That was a defensive master class from Lomachenko. Easily his best overall performance in the pro game.


I think his performance against Russell is his finest still.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I think his performance against Russell is his finest still.


I can't agree. A third weight division, outsized against a guy like Linares? I didn't expect the size difference to be as great as it was, it looked like Lomachenko was fighting a middleweight. To go down, then being able to knock the champ out at 135? Lomachenko is the ATG.


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

Loma said in post fight that he hurt his right shoulder in round 2.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

At 135, Garcia is just as fast as Linares. Half of what Linares does is frenetic pacing, which has often worn him down both mentally and physically late in fights.


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> At 135, Garcia is just as fast as Linares. Half of what Linares does is frenetic pacing, which has often worn him down both mentally and physically late in fights.


Mikey you are describing is not the one I am watching then.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995482607654703105
here you go haters. go bat yourself silly over it


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> At 135, Garcia is just as fast as Linares. Half of what Linares does is frenetic pacing, which has often worn him down both mentally and physically late in fights.


Wow, are you serious? Garcia has little athletic quality. At 130 and 126 he was slow. At 135, where he had one fight? Can't say much from that. I wouldn't be surprised if Easter beats Garcia. I hope he doesn't, I want Lomachenko to be the one who shows the world exactly what Mikey is.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

A matchup between Garcia and Loma would be great, but I think Loma would be the favorite going into it


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

ponysmallhorse said:


> Loma said in post fight that he hurt his right shoulder in round 2.


Glass shoulders, and glass everything always breaks something in every fight.


FloydPatterson said:


> A matchup between Garcia and Loma would be great, but I think Loma would be the favorite going into it


Awesome how it appears to be 50/50 or to some favors Loma now lets hope Bob Arum gives us the fight we all want. Fights that are hard to call are the best to watch - on your toes the entire time.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> A matchup between Garcia and Loma would be great, but I think Loma would be the favorite going into it


Mikey Unifies with Easter and Loma with Beltran.

Winners meet in an Undisputed Championship fight.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

_At the time of the stoppage, the fight was a draw. One judge had the fight for Lomachenko 86-84, one for Linares 86-84 and the third 85-85._


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Glass shoulders, and glass everything always breaks something in every fight.
> 
> Awesome how it appears to be 50/50 or to some favors Loma now lets hope Bob Arum gives us the fight we all want. Fights that are hard to call are the best to watch - on your toes the entire time.


What on earth makes you think Arum is an obstacle to the fight happening? It's mikey who talks and runs, makes diva demands and changes promoters every fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Mikey Unifies with Easter and Loma with Beltran.
> 
> Winners meet in an Undisputed Championship fight.


I look forward to Lomachenko vs Easter then. Lomachenko is going to have a hard time getting to the inside in that fight, very interesting match up.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

ponysmallhorse said:


> WAAAT? Linares is much faster especially on his feet.


Absolutely not. Go watch a Mikey fight. I feel people really like to underestimate Mikeys physical attributes because his technical skills are so damm good. Also it doesnt help him he has said boxing is just a job to him. Fans cam be fickle when their idol doesnt display the same passion they have.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

LOL holy shit 1 judge had Loma up, one a draw and one Linares up, Loma was playing with him wtf

When I saw Oscar cheering when Loma got knocked down I was thinking Loma might get robbed if it goes the decision


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

That's three times with the judges now. Salido, GRJ, Linares. Linares won as many rounds as GRJ (two).
The problem is that Lomachenko throws those softer probing punches to open opponents up. The judges then judge his hard punches as less effective. Lomachenko's knockouts don't look like hard punches. The other problem is that Lomachenko is always following one punch up with something else or some other movement, there is no exclamation mark on his shots like you see with a Hopkins or Floyd one shot at a time style.
I won't be surprised to see Lomachenko get robbed in the future.



A.C.S said:


> LOL holy shit 1 judge had Loma up, one a draw and one Linares up, Loma was playing with him wtf
> 
> When I saw Oscar cheering when Loma got knocked down I was thinking Loma might get robbed if it goes the decision


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

The judging was a disgrace... Judges are suppose to be 'educated' and to be able to 'judge' all aspects of the sports, right??? 

Then how the fck can they seemly score points for the harder looking shots from Linares, that often missed btw, just clipping Loma's gloves or brushing his hair, over the genius movement, the genius transfer of power of Loma's feet, and rapid variation of power and punch output... 

When Loma was throwing something like 7-8 punch combos that included jabs, uppercuts, body and head shots (the ko for example) it was genius tap, tap, hard, tap, hard, hard, tap, boom body shot that no one even sees and fight is over!!! He was throwing them kinda combos at will all night, which is why he got knocked down just from being to comfortable imo...

Seriously, the judges need retraining every few years...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone else clock Buffer fckn up again??? Jimmy Lennon Jr >>>


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

It was an extraordinary fight. Loma takes the P4P spot, no question now.
Mikey doesn't have the movement of Jorge but he hits much harder. It's gotta happen soon.


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

NoMas said:


> Anyone else clock Buffer fckn up again??? Jimmy Lennon Jr >>>


Only a matter of time now he does an almighty fuck up.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chip H said:


> Only a matter of time now he does an almighty fuck up.


Like "Carlos Estrada" or even worse yet?


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

Zopilote said:


> Like "Carlos Estrada" or even worse yet?


Worse. Much worse. It'll happen, he needs to hang his mike up before the inevitable monster fuck up occurs.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

I had Loma up 86-84. 6 to 3 with the knockdown for Linares. No issue with 85-85 either if you want to give Linares the first round. That said, I wouldn't take issue if you scored the 6th round 10-9 instead of 10-8. Loma was beating him up prior to the knockdown at the end. So the fight was anywhere from 87-84 Loma to 85-85 even on the cards, as I saw it. Can't see how anyone would have Linares ahead.

That said, great fight. We saw another question mark get answered in Loma's career. That was a flush power shot from a significantly bigger man that caught him at the perfect time (moving into it). He bounced right back up, got his bearings back, fought tighter and smarter, and took out the bigger man a few rounds later.

Maybe it needed to happen. He wasn't doing much clowning in that one yet, but he was on his way to it, and he's been doing it a lot in recent fights. I much prefer when he fights in a more disciplined, no nonsense manner.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> I had Loma up 86-84. 6 to 3 with the knockdown for Linares. No issue with 85-85 either if you want to give Linares the first round. That said, I wouldn't take issue if you scored the 6th round 10-9 instead of 10-8. Loma was beating him up prior to the knockdown at the end. So the fight was anywhere from 87-84 Loma to 85-85 even on the cards, as I saw it. Can't see how anyone would have Linares ahead.
> 
> That said, great fight. We saw another question mark get answered in Loma's career. That was a flush power shot from a significantly bigger man that caught him at the perfect time (moving into it). He bounced right back up, got his bearings back, fought tighter and smarter, and took out the bigger man a few rounds later.
> 
> Maybe it needed to happen. He wasn't doing much clowning in that one yet, but he was on his way to it, and he's been doing it a lot in recent fights. I much prefer when he fights in a more disciplined, no nonsense manner.


I feel like the right hand humbled the both of you a bit, which is good.

Not heard much greatest fighter of all time talk from you now that Linares gave him a tough night.

Prime Pac. ..Damnn.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Chip H said:


> Only a matter of time now he does an almighty fuck up.


Baker... Barker haha

Its almost like seeing one of your favourite fighters fade and lose that extra bit of speed, but still got that one punch, I guess Buffer's punch is 'lets get ready to rumble' haha


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I feel like the right hand humbled the both of you a bit, which is good.
> 
> Not heard much greatest fighter of all time talk from you now that Linares gave him a tough night.
> 
> Prime Pac. ..Damnn.


He'll still beat Mikey.:thumbsup


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> He'll still beat Mikey.:thumbsup


Nah, Mikey would have put him in a coma last night. I think the myth of Loma's defense has been exposed.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Loma just got complacent imo with the KD, because he was almost toying with Linares at times, kinda what happens with GGG in some fights... Someone as technically gifted as Loma would not normally literally walk, like he is walking to the shops, into range and get tagged... I think, or hope it woke him up and he wont make the same mistake again...


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Nah, Mikey would have put him in a coma last night. I think the myth of Loma's defense has been exposed.


:lol:Compared to what offensive minded pressure fighters is Loma's defense lacking?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> :lol:Compared to what offensive minded pressure fighters is Loma's defense lacking?


What? Loma was thought of as an incredibly hard fighter to hit. But now we know he is not. If you are the most skilled fighter of all time, which is what you were prepared to hail him when his best won was an inactive Walters, then you should be having easy nights with past prime Linares.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

What are your actual thoughts? Baiting aside.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> What? Loma was thought of as an incredibly hard fighter to hit. But now we know he is not. If you are the most skilled fighter of all time, which is what you were prepared to hail him when his best won was an *inactive Walters*, then you should be having easy nights with past prime Linares.


His win over Russell will age like a fine wine.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

It's amazing to me how we all watched the same thing last night and come away with all different things. Very good fight, as it should've been. Doesn't make Loma the greatest and that's ok. Be prepared for a letdown for his next opponent...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> What are your actual thoughts? Baiting aside.


I wasn't majorly impressed. If Lomachenko was anywhere near as good as he's supposed to be, he should be winning the rounds against Linares. I agree though, he needs to stop the showboating shit. Not only is it obnoxious but it hurts his performance. I doubt anyone beats him at Lightweight other than Mikey. Crawford is obviously a step too far for both Mikey and Lomachenko.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl

Give it up man for God's sake you were wrong and you've been dragging it out for years


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

If we are being realistic, Lomachenko is fighting Beltran next, followed by Manny or a move up to 140


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> :rofl
> 
> Give it up man for God's sake you were wrong and you've been dragging it out for years


Wrong about what?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Michael said:


> His win over Russell will age like a fine wine.


I agree. Russell could and should make his own path as 126 lb champion. Who knows, promotion-wise he might not get the guys we want to see. There's a chance last night could be the last competitive one for a while for Lomachenko...


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Wrong about what?


Loma's ability. He's lived up to the hype. This is a good thing for boxing yet you can't stand it and are still going against the grain on him.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Loma's ability. He's lived up to the hype. This is a good thing for boxing yet you can't stand it and are still going against the grain on him.


I guess everyone has different standards, but personally I don't think a struggle against Linares qualifies him as the most skilled fighter of all time. Because that is the hype you are referring to.

Loma is a great fighter and top 3 P4P, no question, but I'm not on the supernatural bandwagon until he fights and beats a P4P rated opponent. Someone like Mikey.

Personally I think my position is reasonable.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Thought Loma was up relatively clearly myself, though I can understand the argument for it being closer as what with Linares being the bigger man, when he did land it tended to appear to be more effective.

I've never been a particularly big fan of Linares, I think for the majority of his career he's flattered to deceive and an admittedly extremely aesthetically pleasing style has done him a lot of favours in terms of how he's rated by many (also beating decent but unspectacular Brits has benefited his reputation significantly, at least over there anyway), but I thought he did well enough last night, at least relative to my expectations. Loma's movement makes him so hard to time properly, but you could see the shot for the KD was something Linares had been looking for, prior to that the best one he landed all fight came at the end of the 4th round from the same move where he timed a right hand in between an oncoming double jab.

Those hiccups aside however I think a sizable enough gulf in class was evident considering a fighter renowned for being slick in Linares was forced into largely being reliant on his physical advantages. At elite level he's a bit style over substance for me, Loma is both and it showed.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Indigo Pab said:


> Thought Loma was up relatively clearly myself, though I can understand the argument for it being closer as what with Linares being the bigger man, when he did land it tended to appear to be more effective.
> 
> I've never been a particularly big fan of Linares, I think for the majority of his career he's flattered to deceive and an admittedly extremely aesthetically pleasing style has done him a lot of favours in terms of how he's rated by many (also beating decent but unspectacular Brits has benefited his reputation significantly, at least over there anyway), but I thought he did well enough last night, at least relative to my expectations. Loma's movement makes him so hard to time properly, but you could see the shot for the KD was something Linares had been looking for, prior to that the best one he landed all fight came at the end of the 4th round from the same move where he timed a right hand in between an oncoming double jab.
> 
> Those hiccups aside however I think a sizable enough gulf in class was evident considering a fighter renowned for being slick in Linares was forced into largely being reliant on his physical advantages. At elite level he's a bit style over substance for me, Loma is both and it showed.


This.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I guess everyone has different standards, but personally I don't think a struggle against Linares qualifies him as the most skilled fighter of all time. Because that is the hype you are referring to.
> 
> Loma is a great fighter and top 3 P4P, no question, but I'm not on the supernatural bandwagon until he fights and beats a P4P rated opponent. Someone like Mikey.
> 
> Personally I think my position is reasonable.


What struggle? A flash KD? He dominated the bout.

He's a 3 weight world champion with wins over 7 titlists in 12 fights including a p4p rated opponent. But yeah, nothing to see there and absolutely not playing down his achievements to deny this is unmatched throughout history and that his skillet is clear to anyone with eyes.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> If Lomachenko was anywhere near as good as he's supposed to be, he should be winning the rounds against Linares.


He was. Linares had success in 3 of the 10 rounds, including and after the knockdown when Loma was re-evaluating. He was winning handily and on his way to dominating when he got caught. That set him back a little, but he stayed poised, reset his mind, and came back to stop him a few rounds later, despite continuing to face adversity in the rounds after the knockdown.

The only thing, which I've noticed before, that could be an issue for Loma is his T-Rex arms. I'm not talking from an offensive standpoint either, but when it comes to protecting his body. Those were the best punches Linares was landing.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

What do you guys think of the stoppage? Have only seen highlights myself, so can't really judge, but a bit surprised that the ref stopped it after a body shot.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> He was. Linares had success in 3 of the 10 rounds, including and after the knockdown when Loma was re-evaluating. He was winning handily and on his way to dominating when he got caught. That set him back a little, but he stayed poised, reset his mind, and came back to stop him a few rounds later, despite continuing to face adversity in the rounds after the knockdown.
> 
> The only thing, which I've noticed before, that could be an issue for Loma is his T-Rex arms. I'm not talking from an offensive standpoint either, but when it comes to protecting his body. Those were the best punches Linares was landing.


I wasn't denying he was winning the rounds, merely suggesting that he was supposed to win them. In the end I think both fighters came out with credit. I do worry about his chin when Mikey cracks him though, and he's too good not to land in a 12 round fight.



JamieC said:


> What struggle? A flash KD? He dominated the bout.
> 
> He's a 3 weight world champion with wins over 7 titlists in 12 fights including a p4p rated opponent. But yeah, nothing to see there and absolutely not playing down his achievements to deny this is unmatched throughout history and that his skillet is clear to anyone with eyes.


Semantics. 
Strawman


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Bokaj said:


> What do you guys think of the stoppage? Have only seen highlights myself, so can't really judge, but a bit surprised that the ref stopped it after a body shot.


Linares didn't beat the count. He can claim he wanted to continue after the fact all he wants, but didn't show it when the ref was counting him out.

How long have you been posting here, anyway?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, no controversy with the stoppage.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I wasn't denying he was winning the rounds, merely suggesting that he was supposed to win them. In the end I think both fighters came out with credit. I do worry about his chin when Mikey cracks him though, and he's too good not to land in a 12 round fight.
> 
> Semantics.
> Strawman


Not semantics, it's a fact. Nobody else has achieved that. So that puts him in discussions with the best to ever do it.

Not a strawman, you said you were being reasonable and this is a rebuttal to that as you arent judging him to the same standard as any other fighter in history just because he proved you wrong by doing what people said he would.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is only gonna get worse. I had to check somebody the other week about "fanboys", there have been polarizing fighters in our days on esb/chb but Lomachenko might be the one who take it over the top with his "fanboys." A lot of yall are showing us that you don't know shit about boxing. This is only gonna get worse...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Not semantics, it's a fact. Nobody else has achieved that. So that puts him in discussions with the best to ever do it.
> 
> Not a strawman, you said you were being reasonable and this is a rebuttal to that as you arent judging him to the same standard as any other fighter in history just because he proved you wrong by doing what people said he would.


Jamie, calm down.

We just have different standards. Mine obviously being a wee bit higher.

It's honestly not a big deal.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't see any issue with his chin. People are going overboard with the whole "if Mikey landed that he'd be in a coma lol" shit. He took a perfect shot like a boss. If there's an issue at the weight it's with his strength, which can be remedied. If he wants to stay at 135 he needs to build himself up, which I have no doubt he'll do.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> I don't see any issue with his chin. People are going overboard with the whole "if Mikey landed that he'd be in a coma lol" shit. He took a perfect shot like a boss. If there's an issue at the weight it's with his strength, which can be remedied. If he wants to stay at 135 he needs to build himself up, which I have no doubt he'll do.


Like a boss? He got decked, mate. :shifty


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Jamie, calm down.
> 
> We just have different standards. Mine obviously being a wee bit higher.
> 
> It's honestly not a big deal.


No yours aren't consistent. No fighter in history has done what he has, that's simply an observable fact, no opinion necessary. That means he's a talent up there with the best. Discussing him amongst them is absolutely fair. To try and deny that is having an agenda.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Shout out to @Indigo Pab with the straight boxing take. I see ya boy...


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Like a boss? He got decked, mate. :shifty


And then popped back up a second later. I think he was stung, but not really hurt.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> No yours aren't consistent. No fighter in history has done what he has, that's simply an observable fact, no opinion necessary. That means he's a talent up there with the best. Discussing him amongst them is absolutely fair. To try and deny that is having an agenda.


Currently his best win is a past prime Linares.

That's really what I'm looking at.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> And then popped back up a second later. I think he was stung, but not really hurt.


He didn't throw any more shots the rest of the round. I think he was hurt but his ego wouldn't allow him to show it. I think he was buzzed later on in the bout too after a quick flurry from Linares. It's no surprise these shots would hurt him, so it's not a criticism, but we have to take into account that Garcia has been knocking out and knocking down fighters consistently at 135 and 140. He's a much harder hitter than Linares is. That will be a factor.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Like a boss? He got decked, mate. :shifty


Exactly. What type of bizzaro shyt is going on around here?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Currently his best win is a past prime Linares.
> 
> That's really what I'm looking at.


Is it really? And past prime how exactly?

You've got Russell Jr, Walters, Rigo but you call Linares past prime for no reason other than Loma has made you look silly on an anonymous boxing website.

Whatever man your gauge of ability is way off anyway, keep losing avatar bets and not enjoying boxing because Loma is proving himself.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> Linares didn't beat the count. He can claim he wanted to continue after the fact all he wants, but didn't show it when the ref was counting him out.
> 
> How long have you been posting here, anyway?


Ok. I thought he beat the count. Read somewhere that he did and the ref waived it off.

On and off for a number of years. Why?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Is it really? And past prime how exactly?
> 
> You've got Russell Jr, Walters, Rigo but you call Linares past prime for no reason other than Loma has made you look silly on an anonymous boxing website.
> 
> Whatever man your gauge of ability is way off anyway, keep losing avatar bets and not enjoying boxing because Loma is proving himself.


Jamie, my dude, you're way off the mark.

I have no desire to engage in a bitter argument about Lomachenko, though. Honestly.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> And then popped back up a second later. I think he was stung, but not really hurt.


It wasn't just the knockdown. He was hurt a few times, and Linares' shots were clearly affecting him. Jorge is nor a big puncher, so one would surmise that a Garcia shot would have a more adverse effec.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It wasn't just the knockdown. He was hurt a few times, and Linares' shots were clearly affecting him. Jorge is nor a big puncher, so one would surmise that a Garcia shot would have a more adverse effec.


Yes, actually, Linares is a big puncher. Loma might've been hurt in the 9th. I'll have to rewatch that round.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> He didn't throw any more shots the rest of the round.


There was like 12 seconds left...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> There was like 12 seconds left...


16.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> 16.


Ah, you're right. My bad. After getting knocked down at the end of the round, he should've came in guns blazing for the last 15 seconds instead of waiting it out to regroup in between rounds. That would've shown that Lomachenko intelligence we're always raving about.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> Ah, you're right. My bad. After getting knocked down at the end of the round, he should've came in guns blazing for the last 15 seconds instead of waiting it out to regroup in between rounds. That would've shown that Lomachenko intelligence we're always raving about.


I thought The Matrix might been able to throw a further 100 punches in that 16 second period.

But on a serious note, point taken. :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> Yes, actually, Linares is a big puncher. Loma might've been hurt in the 9th. I'll have to rewatch that round.


Linares is not a big puncher. Good, fragile fighter, though. It was a good win. I would be concerned about Loma at 135. His small frame is gonna betray him against a big, sturdy Lightweight.Good thing for Loma the division is bare right now. I still want to see him fight Berchelt or Gervante.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Linares is a good solid fighter all around. He's never been a BIG puncher, that said, he hurt Lomachenko and he didn't throw much the whole next round...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Big puncher or not, Mikey is a much bigger puncher.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chip H said:


> It was an extraordinary fight. Loma takes the P4P spot, no question now.
> Mikey doesn't have the movement of Jorge but he hits much harder. It's gotta happen soon.


I still cant give Loma p4p #1 yet, all his wins have question marks and he has a loss, he deserves 3rd behind GGG and Crawford in my opinion


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> I still cant give Loma p4p #1 yet, all his wins have question marks and he has a loss, he deserves 3rd behind GGG and Crawford in my opinion


What question marks? He makes people quit or knocks them out. If we are talking question marks in one of his bouts it's the loss and a loss shouldn't affect his p4p status anyway.


----------



## Chip H (Oct 8, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> I still cant give Loma p4p #1 yet, all his wins have question marks and he has a loss, he deserves 3rd behind GGG and Crawford in my opinion


I'm not sure what you mean about question marks? (?)

As superb as they are Neither GGG or Bud have whipped a considerably bigger champ yet.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Srisaket has 3 better wins than anything Crawford or Loma have


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

JamieC said:


> What question marks? He makes people quit or knocks them out. If we are talking question marks in one of his bouts it's the loss and a loss shouldn't affect his p4p status anyway.





Chip H said:


> I'm not sure what you mean about question marks? (?)
> 
> As superb as they are Neither GGG or Bud have whipped a considerably bigger champ yet.


If Loma avenged his loss even to an older Salido I could say he is but when he faced an experienced brawler he lost, even though now I think he would destroy Salido he hasnt proven it, Loma is lacking a p4p win like Mikey or even Davis would be solid, Crawford and GGG havent even been in close fights


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chip H said:


> I'm not sure what you mean about question marks? (?)
> 
> As superb as they are Neither GGG or Bud have whipped a considerably bigger champ yet.


Size doesnt matter when it comes to Linares he not a p4p fighter, let him whoop Mikey and he deserves it, im not so sure why everyone is in a rush to make Loma #1 his best wins are still yet to come, GRJ, Walters and Linares and a 2 divisions below Rigo isnt enough to put him number 1 just yet, definitely second or third though


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Srisaket has Gonzalez x2 and Estrada. 

So he basically has the best resume out of all the P4P fighters.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I wasn't denying he was winning the rounds, merely suggesting that he was supposed to win them. In the end I think both fighters came out with credit. I do worry about his chin when Mikey cracks him though, and he's too good not to land in a 12 round fight.
> 
> Semantics.
> Strawman


This whole narrative of giving Lomachenko extra credit for accomplishing all of these things within 12 fights is starting to get annoying. He turned pro at 25, after 397 amateur fights, and 7 WSB fights. I give him huge props for tieing the record for quickest to win a title in 3 fights. Wilfred Benitez winning a title at 17 is more impressive, however.

When do we stop acting like he's not very experienced already? He's like an NBA player who played in Europe for his whole career and then got drafted into the NBA at 25. If he wins rookie of the year, then huge props, but it's not the same as a kid coming out of highschool doing it.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This whole narrative of giving Lomachenko extra credit for accomplishing all of these things within 12 fights is starting to get annoying. He turned pro at 25, after 397 amateur fights, and 7 WSB fights. I give him huge props for tieing the record for quickest to win a title in 3 fights. Wilfred Benitez winning a title at 17 is more impressive, however.
> 
> When do we stop acting like he's not very experienced already? He's like an NBA player who played in Europe for his whole career and then got drafted into the NBA at 25. If he wins rookie of the year, then huge props, but it's not the same as a kid coming out of highschool doing it.


And Benitez did it against a fucking ATG Light Welter in Cervantes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> And Benitez did it against a fucking ATG Light Welter in Cervantes.


We probably won't see anything like that again.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I'm honest


You're sycophantic. You cannot be rational when discussing Loma. That's an immutable fact.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

Linares gets huge credit in my eyes, t00 bad he gased and was t00 damn static the wh0le fight, pr0ps f0r kn0cking l0ma 0ut in the 6th, turned 0ut t0 be 0ne 0f the greatest 2018 fights s0 far im0, y0u ve t0 be busy there when y0u are with flash feet in the ring,, 0r y0u ll be d0ne,,, simple as that, w0uld be interesting seeing Mikey w0rking 0ut L0m0 in the ring f0r sure


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

One cold winter evening, in Russia in 2047, Loma will lose a close split decision. @Pedderrs will rise from his bed, while leaning on his walking frame will make his way to his keyboard and type: "I told you so!", and smile triumphantly to himself.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

homebrand said:


> One cold winter evening, in Russia in 2047, Loma will lose a close split decision. @Pedderrs will rise from his bed, while leaning on his walking frame will make his way to his keyboard and type: "I told you so!", and smile triumphantly to himself.


:lol: I thinks he will have succeeded in establishing himself as an all time great if he was remain undefeated till 2047.

It feels like Invasion of the Body Snatchers. I mention Lomachenko's name without saying the words 'of all time' or 'best ever' and everyone looks at me with piercing eyes, thinking 'who invited him?'


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> :lol: I thinks he will have succeeded in establishing himself as an all time great if he was remain undefeated till 2047.
> 
> It feels like Invasion of the Body Snatchers. I mention Lomachenko's name without saying the words 'of all time' or 'best ever' and everyone looks at me with piercing eyes, thinking 'who invited him?'


It has to be said, longevity is quite a vital factor in deciding if someone is an ATG, especially the ATG.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

homebrand said:


> It has to be said, longevity is quite a vital factor in deciding if someone is an ATG, especially the ATG.


Beating great fighters is vital too.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

https://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-linares-big-rating-espn--128128


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Thanks I was hoping somebody would post this second gif.

"Lomachenko wasn't hurt" lol


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Casual ******'s Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Srisaket has 3 better wins than anything Crawford or Loma have


tbf 2 robberies and one lucky punch

loma p4p wise didn't need judges help or final destination to intervene.

:bbb


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Srisaket has Gonzalez x2 and Estrada.
> 
> So he basically has the best resume out of all the P4P fighters.


again, 2 robberies plus 1 lucky punch

:smile


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Thanks I was hoping somebody would post this second gif.
> 
> "Lomachenko wasn't hurt" lol


Loma wasn't hurt by the knockdown punch, but an early right hand and this combination must have buzzed him. Nobody else can throw combinations like Linares here, so for Loma to take that combination from a 150+ pound fighter just proved how granite Lomachenko's chin is, this wasn't Corley landing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Big puncher or not, Mikey is a much bigger puncher.


Evidence? He's had one fight at 135.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


There was also a straight in the 4th, I think it was, that had Lomachenko doing a little dance.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Doc said:


> tbf 2 robberies and one lucky punch
> 
> loma p4p wise didn't need judges help or final destination to intervene.
> 
> :bbb


Estrada lost clearly and showed the mental fragility of the new age Mexican in crying about it

With his loss and Clenelo getting caught doping + getting a robbery draw vs GGG Mexico currently has 0 p4p fighters and is clearly behind Britain now as a boxing powerhouse


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Doc said:


> tbf 2 robberies and one lucky punch
> 
> loma p4p wise didn't need judges help or final destination to intervene.
> 
> :bbb


Two close fights and









http://imgur.com/height%3D496%3Bid%3DMgSAY29%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> There was also a straight in the 4th, I think it was, that had Lomachenko doing a little dance.


Near the end of the round. (Was it the 4th?) I remember commenting on that during the RbR & being really impressed that Loma didn't go down. Linares isn't the most devastating puncher in the division, but he hits hard enough.

Loma definitely has a solid chin.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Loma wasn't hurt by the knockdown punch, but an early right hand and this combination must have buzzed him. Nobody else can throw combinations like Linares here, so for Loma to take that combination from a 150+ pound fighter just proved how granite Lomachenko's chin is, this wasn't Corley landing.


Ok, I'm glad you can at least admit he was hurt on those other occasions. And Corley's punching power was complimented by Judah and Cotto as well. He had Cotto on queer street in round 3


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Despite his never ending love for Loma, Dealt_with is honest to God one of the least biased posters out there.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

homebrand said:


> It has to be said, longevity is quite a vital factor in deciding if someone is an ATG


Not necessarily.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Thanks I was hoping somebody would post this second gif.
> 
> "Lomachenko wasn't hurt" lol


Loma showed he has a ton of heart and grit in this fight which makes him even more dangerous than we originally thought, but I don't know how anyone can be super confident of him beating Garcia after seeing him react to Linares punches. Garcia hits a lot harder than Linares, who really isn't considered a banger at 135lbs. Dejan had never been down prior to getting starched by Garcia, and I don't think Lupinets had ever been down either. Broner didn't wanna throw at all he was so concerned about getting hit.

Loma would have to fight the perfect fight to beat Garcia because he can't afford to take the same shots these other guys did. Such an interesting match up.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

homebrand said:


> It has to be said, longevity is quite a vital factor in deciding if someone is an ATG, especially the ATG.


What about opponents? Setting records for being the fastest to win titles in multiple weight divisions? The fastest to ever get the mantle of being the pound for pound best in the sport? 
Lomachenko is obviously already an ATG to anybody being reasonable.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Loma showed he has a ton of heart and grit in this fight which makes him even more dangerous than we originally thought, but I don't know how anyone can be super confident of him beating Garcia after seeing him react to Linares punches. Garcia hits a lot harder than Linares, who really isn't considered a banger at 135lbs. Dejan had never been down prior to getting starched by Garcia, and I don't think Lupinets had ever been down either. Broner didn't wanna throw at all he was so concerned about getting hit.
> 
> Loma would have to fight the perfect fight to beat Garcia because he can't afford to take the same shots these other guys did. Such an interesting match up.


This guy was a 5'4 midget living off an SD over Ricky Burns. There's a reason why Garicia targeted him for his only fight at 135. I see no evidence that Garcia is a bigger puncher than Linares. 
And do you know who Broner is? He doesn't throw against anyone. When he did throw against Garcia he landed with ease.
I don't even understand the demand for the Garcia fight, he isn't a threat at all. I think Berchelt and Davis are more dangerous fights for Lomachenko.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

And Loma isn't quite an ATG. If he was to lose to Garcia and retire, nobody would look back on his career and call him an ATG. Not even @Sweet Pea


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> And Loma isn't quite an ATG. If he was to lose to Garcia and retire, nobody would look back on his career and call him an ATG. Not even @Sweet Pea


How many double Olympic gold, multiple weight class record breaking, pound for pound number one fighters are not considered an ATG? There's none who have done that? That's why he is an ATG already. Achievements and reputation aside, you just need to look at him fight to see that he is an ATG. There has never been anyone as compete as him. I mean you have people getting excited about Linares knocking him down, saying "He's human". Well obviously, but the implication there is that he is so good that he doesn't seem real. The matrix talk, undefeated fighters just quitting mid fight. If you don't understand that you are seeing the GOAT then I can't open your eyes for you.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> And Loma isn't quite an ATG. If he was to lose to Garcia and retire, nobody would look back on his career and call him an ATG. Not even @Sweet Pea


He's an all time great talent, I think. Already has a solid resume, too. I'm very interested in the Mikey fight. If he wins that one, his path to the status of all time great may already be achieved. He's not going to have the pro longevity, fight record, or weight climbing achievements of a lot of other guys (for obvious reasons), but he'll have shed a brighter light relative to his number of fights than anyone else.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> He's an all time great talent, I think. Already has a solid resume, too. I'm very interested in the Mikey fight. If he wins that one, his path to the status of all time great may already be achieved. He's not going to have the pro longevity, fight record, or weight climbing achievements of a lot of other guys (for obvious reasons), but he'll have shed a brighter light relative to his number of fights than anyone else.


What if he loses it?


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> What if he loses it?


Still a wonderful little fighter, just not quite what I thought he was. That would be due to his lack of size/strength/weight, I'd wager, not a lack of skills. The Linares fight did show that I underestimated the natural size difference between him and these guys. I recognize it now, and I'm still picking Loma. I'd like to see him build himself up and focus on strength training between now and then, though. With his mindset, I've no doubt he will.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

This is all provided he and Mikey fight within the next year or so.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> Still a wonderful little fighter, just not quite what I thought he was. That would be due to his lack of size/strength/weight, I'd wager, not a lack of skills. The Linares fight did show that I underestimated the natural size difference between him and these guys. I recognize it now, and I'm still picking Loma. I'd like to see him build himself up and focus on strength training between now and then, though. With his mindset, I've no doubt he will.


And if he beats Mikey, I would be able to stomach the hyperbole because he would have earned the right.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

But 'OMG ROFLZZ HE'S THE GREATEST OF THE LAST 50 YEARS' after he wins in a tough fight against Linares?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> Despite his never ending love for Loma, Dealt_with is honest to God one of the least biased posters out there.


Not sure if you're serious or just trying to get a closer look at them nipple rings...

:think1


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Not sure if you're serious or just trying to get a closer look at them nipple rings...
> 
> :think1


dyna, bless his cotton, craves attention, so he takes contrarian stances on everything.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> dyna, bless his cotton, *craves attention*, so he takes contrarian stances on everything.


As opposed to the one posting humiliating pictures of himself.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> But 'OMG ROFLZZ HE'S THE GREATEST OF THE LAST 50 YEARS' after he wins in a tough fight against Linares?


You know I've never said anything of the sort. Not that I recall, anyway. I've made a lot of drunken posts over the years.

I was drawn to the guy initially on the Floyd/Pacquiao undercard because it had been a long time since the sport had seen footwork like his. Seemed like a lost art. You recall how much I loved watching stylists like Canizales, and he was a throwback even in the 80s/90s. You might say Loma made me nostalgic, thus reinvigorating my interest in the sport (you should rejoice, you know you've missed my presence in the boxing forums). Another thing I love is that his dad ingrained the Georgie Benton philosophy in him. Maintaining defensive responsibility while always staying within range and proper position to attack. Kinda like the guy in my avatar, who I'm also pretty fond of.

It's nice to see a fighter like this as his career unfolds for a change.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> You know I've never said anything of the sort. Not that I recall, anyway. I've made a lot of drunken posts over the years.
> 
> I was drawn to the guy initially on the Floyd/Pacquiao undercard because it had been a long time since the sport had seen footwork like his. Seemed like a lost art. You recall how much I loved watching stylists like Canizales, and he was a throwback even in the 80s/90s. You might say Loma made me nostalgic, thus reinvigorating my interest in the sport (you should rejoice, you know you've missed my presence in the boxing forums). Another thing I love is that his dad ingrained the Georgie Benton philosophy in him. Maintaining defensive responsibility while always staying within range and proper position to attack. Kinda like the guy in my avatar, who I'm also pretty fond of.
> 
> It's nice to see a fighter like this as his career unfolds for a change.


I have nothing but love for you, Pea. Honestly. :cheers


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

*Arum: I think Mayweather wants to see Davis get destroyed by Lomachenko*


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> But 'OMG ROFLZZ HE'S THE GREATEST OF THE LAST 50 YEARS' after he wins in a tough fight against Linares?


Nah greatest of all time, before he turned pro.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> *Arum: I think Mayweather wants to see Davis get destroyed by Lomachenko*


I think Davis has a better chance than Garcia, before Lomachenko does 135 properly he should fight Davis at 130. Lomachenko vs Davis then against the winner of Garcia v Linares (provided Garcia hasn't lost to Easter).


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Casual ******'s Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Estrada lost clearly and showed the mental fragility of the new age Mexican in crying about it
> 
> With his loss and Clenelo getting caught doping + getting a robbery draw vs GGG Mexico currently has 0 p4p fighters and is clearly behind Britain now as a boxing powerhouse


berchelt, ramirez, munguia, santa cruz, vargas, valdez > aj, bjs, selby, yafai, groves

dont even say degale


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

nuclear said:


> berchelt, ramirez, munguia, santa cruz, vargas, valdez > aj, bjs, selby, yafai, groves
> 
> dont even say degale


lol typical mexican fanboy

And let me guess, Chavez deserved the draw vs Whitaker?

You're a joke


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Casual ******'s Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> lol typical mexican fanboy
> 
> And let me guess, Chavez deserved the draw vs Whitaker?
> 
> You're a joke


:lol: look at my av!

okay you can include degale.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> Loma showed he has a ton of heart and grit in this fight which makes him even more dangerous than we originally thought, but I don't know how anyone can be super confident of him beating Garcia after seeing him react to Linares punches. Garcia hits a lot harder than Linares, who really isn't considered a banger at 135lbs. Dejan had never been down prior to getting starched by Garcia, and I don't think Lupinets had ever been down either. Broner didn't wanna throw at all he was so concerned about getting hit.
> 
> Loma would have to fight the perfect fight to beat Garcia because he can't afford to take the same shots these other guys did. Such an interesting match up.


Don't you think Garcia would have to fight a perfect fight as well? Or maybe he can beat Loma at 70%?


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Sweet Pea said:


> He's an all time great talent, I think. Already has a solid resume, too. I'm very interested in the Mikey fight. If he wins that one, his path to the status of all time great may already be achieved. He's not going to have the pro longevity, fight record, or weight climbing achievements of a lot of other guys (for obvious reasons), but he'll have shed a brighter light relative to his number of fights than anyone else.


If both were to retire today, Loma will go down in the history books. Mikey would be a mere footnote.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

REDC said:


> Don't you think Garcia would have to fight a perfect fight as well? Or maybe he can beat Loma at 70%?


Garcia has the equaliser. He could lose 11 rounds but if he lands his best shot on Lomachenko in the 12th, he's in trouble. We know that now having seen how Linares could hurt him multiple times. Garcia hits considerably harder than Linares. There is no debate there.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Walters hit hard as hell, too.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Pedderrs said:


> *Garcia has the equaliser. *He could lose 11 rounds but if he lands his best shot on Lomachenko in the 12th, he's in trouble. We know that now having seen how Linares could hurt him multiple times. Garcia hits considerably harder than Linares. There is no debate there.


Not a very strong argument.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm yet to see any sort of argument from Pedderrs. He just says things without any sort of evidence or rationalisation. There is no evidence that Garcia hits harder than Linares, and yet he says there is no debate? There is evidence that Lomachenko hits harder than Garcia, looking at the nature of the Martinez knockouts. Mikey landed his best punches to the head of Martinez, and couldn't hurt him. And just look at how slow Garcia is in that fight, how he has so much trouble timing Martinez until he wears him down. Then immediately watch Lomachenko against Martinez and witness how much faster, sharper and powerful Lomachenko looks in comparison.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

REDC said:


> Not a very strong argument.


It's the only argument.

Why does Garcia not to have to fight a perfect fight to beat Lomachenko? Because I believe there is evidence to suggest he has enough power to stop Lomachenko with a single shot.



Sweet Pea said:


> Walters hit hard as hell, too.


So? He's not as offensively talented as Garcia, and Garcia hasn't been out for 12 months.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's the only argument.
> 
> Why does Garcia not to have to fight a perfect fight to beat Lomachenko? Because I believe there is evidence to suggest he has enough power to stop Lomachenko with a single shot.
> 
> So? He's not as offensively talented as Garcia, and Garcia hasn't been out for 12 months.


What evidence? There is more evidence that Lomachenko will stop Garcia with a single shot. Based on common opponents, and quality of opposition. 
Garcia is overrated as a boxer and a puncher, as I've always maintained a far easier fight than Linares. Garcia has good fundamentals and balance but he lacks offensive creativity and he is very slow and predictable. Lomachenko needs to fight him to show the levels difference for people like you.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's the only argument.
> 
> Why does Garcia not to have to fight a perfect fight to beat Lomachenko? Because I believe there is evidence to suggest he has enough power to stop Lomachenko with a single shot.
> 
> So? He's not as offensively talented as Garcia, and Garcia hasn't been out for 12 months.


When did he fight Martinez? I'd say he's been out since then. He's been active with his mouth and that's about it. Walters vs Garcia would actually be a good fight, I'm not sure who I would pick.


----------

